# Carpn 2020 buck



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It's been an interesting season . After loosing not one ,but my two best properties to land sales I was really scrambled for this yr . It's just one of those things I've grown accustomed too . I wish I owned my own property . But I rely on the trust and generosity of others that allow me to hunt their property.

That said . I somehow managed to kill my deer on public land . It also was the same deer I'd seen on the 31st and 1st locked down with a doe at least a half mile away from where I eventually killed him.

I have been lucky to kill a fair number of nice deer over the yrs . But somehow I feel like this deer and I were destined to cross paths. 
I got in the stand Nov 5 evening about 230 without high expectations . But heck ,it was early Nov and you just never know .
I piddled on my phone and wasted to e not expecting much . About 4 it felt cooler so I pocketed my phone and started taking things a little more serious . At 415 I caught movement and saw him working too me solo.

As he approached I prepared and drew well before he entered a shooting lane I'd identified and ranged earlier . I was settled and steady by the time he got there . A soft mhhhep stopped him and I took extra time settling my pin before triggering my release and sending my arrow 30 yds .

The arrow struck and although there's always alot of chaos and uncertainty when you shoot a deer with a bow you can usually tell when you make a perfect shot . He tore out and I could just tell .

After a short blood trail there he lay . Not a huge deer . But I'll take every deer like that and be proud .


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer and congrats. The journey and hardship makes it even sweeter.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats Jake, great deer !!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow that’s got a great spread on him congrats


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys . 

Did a skull mount. Quick and easy .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Other skull in the picture is my son's . FYI


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice deer.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Your Euro mount looks good. What did you use as a whitening agent?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

All I really do is put a whole box of baking soda in the water as I simmer the skull . Seems to pull out the grease and fat from the bone .


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Killing a good buck on public land or even the hills of southern Ohio is more rewarding than killing that giant urban deer, at least for me it is.

Congrats


----------

